# WAGO I/O Klemmen Erweiterung



## Riedi1978 (16 April 2007)

Hallo, ich habe eine Frage zu den WAGO I/O 750-... Klemmen. Wir haben eine bestehende Anlage mit dem System und ich habe drei Klemmen zur Erweiterung bekommen. Eine 750-402 und zwei 750-502. Das Problem ist jetzt das die Parametrierung von einer Fremdfirma übernommen wird und ich nur die Karten einbaue und verdrahte.
Meine Frage ist nun ob das System noch normal arbeitet wenn ich die Karten eingebaut habe, es aber noch nicht parametriert wurde?
Ich dachte mir wenn ich die Karten in ihrem Bereich (DI/DO) jeweils dahinter hänge dürfte es ja keine Probleme mit Adressverschiebungen geben, oder aber es ist wie bei einer S7 und sie merkt das die Hardwarekonfiguration nicht stimmt und geht auf Störung.....
Bitte um Hilfe!


Gruß
Riedi


----------



## klaus_0168 (16 April 2007)

Hi Riedi,

habs gerade mal an meinen Testsystem in der anderen Richtung ausprobiert.

Bei einem funktionierendes Programm incl. korrekt parametrierter Hardware habe ich einfach mal eine WAGO-Klemme weggenommen.

Ergebnis :
Die Fehler-LED's gingen an und das Programm arbeitet nicht mehr.

Grüße aus Frankfurt
Klaus Sucker


----------



## o.s.t. (16 April 2007)

kann sein, dass es abhängig ist, welcher Koppler eingesetzt wird. es gibt da eingie von Wago mit Spezialfunktionen. (750-301, -303, -323, -331, -343, -333). Dazu ist noch die S7-Hardwarekonfiguration "Anlauf bei Aufbau Soll <> Ist" und welche Fehler-OB's geladen sind.

wird schwierig sein, da eine klare Aussage geben zu können

o.s.t.


----------



## Riedi1978 (17 April 2007)

Danke für die Antworten!
Das beste wird dann sein das ich es einfach mal ausprobiere, wenn es nicht mehr läuft kann man sie ja auch schnell wieder ausbauen.
Hätte wohl noch dazu schreiben sollen das es ein WAGO Profibus Koppler ist der mit einem Siemens Compas Gerät kommuniziert.

Gruß
Riedi


----------



## Riedi1978 (2 Mai 2007)

Hallo, ich kam heute dazu die WAGO Klemmen mal testweise einzubauen. Die Anlage bzw. der Koppler arbeiteten ohne Fehler weiter!
Der Koppler ist ein WAGO 750-301 Profibus DP der mit einem Siclimat Compas kommuniziert. Hatte die bestehende Anlage mit zwei DO Klemmen Typ 750-502 und einer DI Klemme Typ 750-402 erweitert. 

Gruß
Riedi


----------

